# Schon wieder Hilfe bei Namensfindung...



## therealcharlie (11. Januar 2005)

Sooo Leute, ich hoffe, ich darf eure Hilfe einmal mehr beanspruchen.
Ich bin gaaaanz dringend auf der Suche nach einem neuen Namen für meine Web- und Printdesign-Agentur. Dies soll der erste Schritt zu einer neuen Firma, und auch einer neuen CI werden.
Klienten sind in erster Linie Klein-und Mittelbetriebe, angeboten werden normale Homepages bis hin zum ausgereiften CMS mit Kundenlogin und allem erdenklichem Schnickschnack. Die CI sollte eher auf ein seriöses Textlogo zurückgreifen können, es sollte also ein knackiger, kurzer, innovativer, einprägsamer Name sein. Ich bin am Ende mit meinem Latein, bis jetzt waren die einzig brauchbaren Beispiele 'SELLavis', was aber zu kapitalistisch ausgelegt ist, und 'carezzando', das merke ich mir aber selbser nicht mal.
Falls also jemand kreative Einfälle dazu hat, bitte her damit.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## rpn (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

 das erste was mir eingefallen ist, nachdem ich deinen text gelesen hab war...

 BRAIN WORK, lustiger weise koennte man als Logo ein Gehirn nehmen, was aber eher vom Style her mehr was mit einem Comix zu tun hat als mit einem echten Gehirn  , denk mal du weisst was ich damit ausdruecken will....

 ja das war es schon wie gesagt war das erste was mir eingefallen ist, vielleicht kommt mir ja noch eine Idee...

 MfG 

 rpn


----------



## Kyrius (18. Februar 2005)

kA wie viele Leute in der Firma sind, welche Gewerbeform es hat (GmbH, AG), etc. Also einfach ein paar Ideen, die mit Design udn farben im weitesten Sinne zu tun haben:

Spider Design
Colorfire
Pixel Group
Dreammachine
Everdream


----------



## vault-tec (18. Februar 2005)

Kyrius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Pixel Group


Auf jeden Fall empfiehlt es sich vorher gründlich zu überprüfen, ob ein Name schon vergeben ist: http://www.pixel-group.de/ gibt es nämlich schon, sogar in der selben Branche.

Meine Vorschläge fürs erste:

*BoneWorks* (mit einem Knochen als Logo)
*GoldenWhistle WebDesign* (mit einer goldenen Trillerpfeife als Logo)
*Warlock Arts* (Mit einem Zauberstab als Logo)

Gruß, Niko


----------



## holzoepfael (18. Februar 2005)

Was mir dazu einfällt ist nur eines:
Limelight was soviel bedeutet wie Blickpunkt.....^^
Gefällt mir irgendwie...


----------



## Kyrius (21. Februar 2005)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall empfiehlt es sich vorher gründlich zu überprüfen, ob ein Name schon vergeben ist: http://www.pixel-group.de/ gibt es nämlich schon, sogar in der selben Branche.



Ich habe freischnauze irgendwas zusammengeklebt


----------

